# Earthing Question



## gowtham.jgr (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, I am working in LED lighting controller, we have used Electrical Ground (Green Color Wire) for EMC application and is called as functional ground and we would like to use the same ground for Protection Ground. Is it advisable to use the same ground for Protection Ground and Functional Ground ? What does IEC standards says ? Thanks for your help


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

gowtham.jgr said:


> Hi, I am working in LED lighting controller, we have used Electrical Ground (Green Color Wire) for EMC application and is called as functional ground and we would like to use the same ground for Protection Ground. Is it advisable to use the same ground for Protection Ground and Functional Ground ? What does IEC standards says ? Thanks for your help


Welcome aboard...:thumbsup:

Yes use the same ground.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

bangalore:vs_clap::vs_laugh:


----------

